# Diference between SN and SR in AKC Reg Number?



## Visitor (Mar 8, 2008)

Why do some labs have an SN vs. an SR at the beginning of thier AKC registration number? Does this mean anything?


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

No worries. there's SR, SN, SF, SE, SM.....probably just a registry number thing. (?)


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Springer43 said:


> Why do some labs have an SN vs. an SR at the beginning of thier AKC registration number? Does this mean anything?


 
Age,

Don't know if there are any SM dogs still living, but when AKC ran out of SM numbers they began using SN numbers and then when they ran out of SN they started using SR. Its just a sequential thing. SA dogs were late 60's to early 70's SB dogs mid 70's SC dogs late 70's etc.

T. Mac


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Each group has a it's own letter that the registrations start with. All sporting dogs start with "S." My golden is SR______. I always assumed that the next letter was some sort of marker for the year or decade the dog was born, but I'm not sure. 
--Anney


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Well, O comes after N, so why aren't they SO instead of SR?


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

So as to not confuse O (oh) and 0 (zero)?

Just a thought -

Travis


----------

